# Windows Update Error - 800F0831



## din89sea

TSF,

Trying to update 5 patches and receiving error 800F0831.









The 5 updates:









What I have tried doing is:
--> sfc /scannow
--> DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
--> DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
in Elevated Prompt.

Also have done a guide involving exporting the policies key and deleting the key folder. Did not work so imported the keys back into regedit.exe

Also tried manually installing an update:


----------



## Corday

Reset the Windows Update Components.
C:\Users\Administrator.PRAXIS>Net stop wuauserv

C:\Users\Administrator.PRAXIS>rd /s %windir%\softwaredistribution\

C:\Users\Administrator.PRAXIS>Net start wuauserv


----------



## din89sea

Ran all 3 commands and had windows update search for the 5 updates again and go through the installation but with no success:


----------



## SpywareDr

Error code "800F0831" means previous update(s) is/are missing. Check the "C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log" for a message such as "_CBS Mark store corruption flag_ ...". If found, try installing the KB mentioned in the message(s), and then try WSUS again.

More here: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ows-updates-on-2012r2-failing-with-0x800f0831


----------



## din89sea

Is it fine to skip updates that may not be applicable when shown that screen?









May I click find next and search for another store corruption and work on that and skip KB4103725?


----------



## SpywareDr

Yes, that is what I would do.


----------



## din89sea

It seems the same KB file is being referred to when continuing to go down the list:
KB4103725

It appears roughly 4 more times and this file is the previously mentioned update that was skipped:
Package_1356_for_KB4103725~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.4.
Package_1267_for_KB4103725~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.4.
Package_1293_for_KB4103725~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.4.
Package_2165_for_KB4103725~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.4.

Anything else to try on the CBS log file?


----------



## SpywareDr

Have you tried installing KB4103725 manually? https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB4103725


Also try repairing system and servicing health by running;

sfc /scannow

dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth​

More info here: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...p-for-windows-server-2012?forum=winserver8gen


----------



## din89sea

Have tried running it manually, fails to install. Same KB from post #5.

Ran dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth:









Re-ran the KB4103725 after command:


----------



## SpywareDr

Then I guess my next step would be to do as Dave suggested:


> I'd use dcdiag / repadmin tools to verify health correcting all errors found before starting. Then I'd stand up the new guest, patch it fully, license it, join existing domain, add active directory domain services, promote it also making it a GC (recommended), transfer FSMO roles over (optional), transfer pdc emulator role (optional), use dcdiag / repadmin tools to verify health, when all is good you can decommission / demote old one.
> 
> Regards, Dave Patrick ....
> Microsoft Certified Professional
> Microsoft MVP [Windows Server] Datacenter Management


Source: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...p-for-windows-server-2012?forum=winserver8gen


----------



## din89sea

The server is standalone and not part of active directory.


----------



## SpywareDr

Restore a backup made before the problem occurred?


----------



## tristar

Please post a copy of the CBS.log file.. If the size is huge please upload to Dropbox or GDrive and share a link...


----------

